# Circus/Dragon Wagon Reissue Date?



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

Does anyone know the reissue date of the Tom Daniels Circus Wagon? All I have heard is 2009.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I keep seeing late December, so don't be surprised if it comes out within 3 months of that date, late. Early '10 is my prediction.
Chris


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

They have been pretty good this year about keeping things on time, but the bottom line is not soon enough.
Russell


----------

